# Javea



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Visited Javea today

Omg- what a spot. Old town simply gorgeous , port area lovely- even the beach area ( Arenal) was ok ( I am SOOOOO not a beach person ) for those wanting a clean beach with family atmos

Overall an amazing town

Any of you who live there- you are lucky lucky [email protected]@@%%!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Visited Javea today
> 
> Omg- what a spot. Old town simply gorgeous , port area lovely- even the beach area ( Arenal) was ok ( I am SOOOOO not a beach person ) for those wanting a clean beach with family atmos
> 
> ...


I know 

I'm not a beach person - well, not a sand person  But with something like 9 beaches to choose from it isn't hard to avoid sand & crowds, even in August

Beaches and coves - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia

I live a one minute walk from La Grava & it's now warm enough that I might just start having an early morning swim before work  

I rarely go to the Arenal unless I'm meeting people in a restaurant there


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Visited Javea today
> 
> Omg- what a spot. Old town simply gorgeous , port area lovely- even the beach area ( Arenal) was ok ( I am SOOOOO not a beach person ) for those wanting a clean beach with family atmos
> 
> ...


Check out the nearby coves. Cala Blanca, Granadella, Ambolo (don't forget to forget your clothes )

Moraira is a nice little place.

But Javea is of course the best.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Tried Morira yday, nice enough but not my sort of place.

Am based here in Denia ( go home Friday) and its superb as was Javea today.

However, the place I liked the best was...................... Parcent. My sort of very small, very quiet picturesque little village


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Parcent is nice and there are plenty of lovely places nearby. It's a great choice if walking in the countryside is preferred to beaches.

Also, Javea and Denia get very busy in the high season and public holidays. I like the feel of them when there are lots of people around, but I know people who want the visitors to depart. Inland you don't have that problem.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If you fancy a day trip head north of Valencia to Peniscola and surrounding countryside. Make an overnight of it and go up as far as the Rio Ebro. Tortosa is inland and the places around it are stunning. L'Ampolla on the coast isn't shabby either.

I love it up there, but a bit too for north for my heat seeking shoes.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

:boxing:


Rabbitcat said:


> Visited Javea today
> 
> Omg- what a spot. Old town simply gorgeous , port area lovely- even the beach area ( Arenal) was ok ( I am SOOOOO not a beach person ) for those wanting a clean beach with family atmos
> 
> ...


We are trying it out from October over winter, as after visiting various areas of Spain, Javea is the one place we BOTH agreed was a lovely area to live. Yeah!!!!


----------

